# Anyone from Montreal Canada need help!!!!!



## justraluca (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello,
My name is Raluca I'm 29 years old and I'm new here.I've been living in Canada for 4 years now I came here with my husband.Our relationship started to become more and more difficult having more and more difficulties to start a new life abroad.
Last year in September I decided to smoke weed when my husband asked me to divorce.I loved him very much....That night I was so depressed that I didn't care about anything......I have got a major panick attack and after that the DP installed. I have started to have 3-4 panick attacks per day which exhausted me....In order to able to function I started to take benzzodiazepines. I felt ok for about 2 weeks while I completely forgot about my state although I was tired and exhausted but at least I could function meaning working 8 hours per day as a normal person.
My husband gave me an ultimatum if I don't change by the end of the year he'll leave me so he put more and more pressure on me.
I have struggled to recover and I did all my best but my condition got worst living with the fear that he's gonna leave me....I have started to take antidepressants which made my DP worse....By the end of december my husband taking advantage of my condition: being so spaced out that I couldn't do anything he bought tickets to travel in Romania to visit our families. He told me that he love me and he'll never leave me and he'll take care of me. I beleived him, so I accepted to go there. Right in the airport he abandoned me and from that moment he dissapeard.I have had a major panick attack again not being able to beleive how can a human being be so cruel. 
He sent me the divorce paper by e-mail.......and he canceled my airplane ticke for comming back to canada.He did all his best to leave me there.He even canceled all my credit cards which were commun accounts and he threatened me if I comeback in his house he will kill me because I have ruined his life and I ruined mine too.
I have struggled to get back to Canada as my family there doesn't understand my condition as well. They sent me back In Canada they blamed me as well.At this time I have no place to stay, nobody understands me, all my friends kicked me out..........I badly need a friend and a place to stay someone who can understand this condition.
I'm able to travel all over the world in order to find a good person that can understand me and can help me. I need a nice person by my side and I think only a sufferer can understand me.
Please get back to me!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello,

I'm so sorry what that monster did to you. You deserve so much more I am sure. Nobody deserves to be treated like that. I hope that you will find a place to stay while you get recovered and back on your feet. Nobody should ever be like that. Peace.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

what!?!?! this man is really unbelievable! you should call the police or something!


----------



## newmom (Jan 25, 2010)

This is horrible! I'm not sure if they are still conducting this study but Dr. Daphne Simeon at Mount Sinai Hospital in New York was studying people with DP and required that they live at the facility. They also give you some money for participating. I looked her up and found this contact info:
1 Gustave L Levy Place
New York, NY, 10029
Phone Number212) 241-7477
Fax Number: (212) 427-6929

If that doesn't work, I think you should go to a local hospital. They might admit you and help you get back on your feet.
God Bless you, I am so sorry you have been through this hell.


----------



## justraluca (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

justraluca said:


> Thank you so much!


I am so sorry about your predicament. I know how bad it is dealing with this condition. I've been dealing with it for most of my life. I can't imagine what you must be going through. However I would strongly discourage advertising for companionship or someone to stay with over the Internet. Too many out there that would try to take advantage of you while in such a vulnerable state of mind. What you need more than someone to rely on right now is professional help. Through my experiences I've found that there isn't alot of resources out there. In 34 years of dealing with this condition I've found that getting control of the panic attacks is the best way to deal with this. I have learned to live with the DP. In all the panic attacks I've experienced I'm still here. I did not die from them and after the first few years stopped going to the hospital about them. Just knowing this has made them less impactive on me.
Hopefully someone will come along here and post more helpful things for you.


----------



## hopingirl (Feb 5, 2010)

justraluca said:


> Hello,
> My name is Raluca I'm 29 years old and I'm new here.I've been living in Canada for 4 years now I came here with my husband.Our relationship started to become more and more difficult having more and more difficulties to start a new life abroad.
> Last year in September I decided to smoke weed when my husband asked me to divorce.I loved him very much....That night I was so depressed that I didn't care about anything......I have got a major panick attack and after that the DP installed. I have started to have 3-4 panick attacks per day which exhausted me....In order to able to function I started to take benzzodiazepines. I felt ok for about 2 weeks while I completely forgot about my state although I was tired and exhausted but at least I could function meaning working 8 hours per day as a normal person.
> My husband gave me an ultimatum if I don't change by the end of the year he'll leave me so he put more and more pressure on me.
> ...


----------



## hopingirl (Feb 5, 2010)

hello

I am from montreal I think your situation is horrible, I have had DP for years and if you want we could meet some where I don't knoe how bad your DP is, meaning can you leave your house to do in a public place or not. I can not give you a place to stay or money but I shure could by you a cup of coffe and lend you an ear when ever you need.


----------

